# I was having NBA withdrawals for a couple of months.



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2020)

I am a huge fan of the NBA, particularly the San Antonio Spurs.  I have been missing their games even though they weren't doing all that good this past year.  I'll always be a fan regardless.  I am thrilled to see Tim Duncan as an assistant coach.  I miss Tony Parker!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 13, 2020)

I've had college baseball withdrawals!  The World Series should be starting today in Omaha.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

I too would have liked the distraction of watching some Basketball or Baseball games.....

There has sure been a lot of back and forth, about whether or not, they will have any of the NBA games, from the last interrupted season, during this summer.

I am definitely *not* wanting to interject anything about the reasons, into this thread!

I am just talking about the effect it has had, on we who just needed something to watch, and missed it, like the above posters mentioned.

So I wonder at times, whether they will play or not, and whether or not, I could get interested in it, again, at this point or not.
I don't know either. 


Where is Tim Duncan the Coach?  The Spurs?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

_Where is Tim Duncan the Coach? The Spurs?  _.... Of course @Kaila 

Just think what the sports hiatus is doing to the players?   ...  They must be going crazy


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Oops!   

Thanks for the reply, Bonnie.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> players? ... They must be going crazy



I hadn't thought of that. They are used to extreme  over-exercising.

And under usual times, they often play in other leagues when the NBA is off-season, but none of those were playing either.
They must have to pump a lot of equipment, to keep from boiling over with frustration, and to keep their huge muscles.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I too would have liked the distraction of watching some Basketball or Baseball games.....
> 
> There has sure been a lot of back and forth, about whether or not, they will have any of the NBA games, from the last interrupted season, during this summer.
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Yes!



Which part of my post, does that affirmative response go with, Pamela?  

At first I thought I knew what you meant, but then I looked at my post,

and saw how I concluded it, and wondered, OH, she might have just meant Yes, solely  to that last question of mine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Which part of my post, does that affirmative response go with, Pamela?
> 
> At first I thought I knew what you meant, but then I looked at my post,
> 
> and saw how I concluded it, and wondered, OH, she might have just meant Yes, solely  to that last question of mine.


Will I ever catch on to the way things are done on this group?   I am laughing so hard because I can almost sense your confusion with me.  Hahahaha     The yes was for whomever asked where Tim Duncan was coaching.   I sure miss those games.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 13, 2020)

Gosh! I miss the Dallas Mavericks, especially Luka Doncic ❤


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

@hellomimi 
Have you tried sending him an e-mail or a text message?


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 15, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @hellomimi
> Have you tried sending him an e-mail or a text message?


OMG!@Kaila now that you're daring me, I might just do that...but he might not like cougars?!...No guts, no glory, right?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 15, 2020)

Virtually All of the major sports are being shut down due to this virus.  NASCAR has started running races with little or no fans in the stands, and the baseball season should be in full swing by now, but not anywhere near starting.  The way this virus is going, I doubt the NFL and NBA will be doing much, this Fall.  
At least with ESPN and the NFL network, I can watch some replays of the better games in the past year, or two.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 16, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Virtually All of the major sports are being shut down due to this virus.  NASCAR has started running races with little or no fans in the stands, and the baseball season should be in full swing by now, but not anywhere near starting.  The way this virus is going, I doubt the NFL and NBA will be doing much, this Fall.
> At least with ESPN and the NFL network, I can watch some replays of the better games in the past year, or two.


I only have over-the-air t.v., and there have been many games reshown-  mostly baseball and football.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

When Kobe Bryant  passed away in February, I watched re-runs of his games. I miss the black mamba and I feel for Vanessa losing her beloved bestfriend, husband and best father of her kids. Kobe is on top of my list of GOAT(greatest of all times) athletes. For me, he's not just a great athlete, he touched and influenced the lives of millions.


----------



## Getoffmylawn (Jul 28, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I am a huge fan of the NBA, particularly the San Antonio Spurs.  I have been missing their games even though they weren't doing all that good this past year.  I'll always be a fan regardless.  I am thrilled to see Tim Duncan as an assistant coach.  I miss Tony Parker!


What a class act Tim Duncan is. I remember when he first joined the NBA. People thought he'd be good but I don't think anyone foresaw his ability to make all the other players on his team better. Quiet guy. Seems level-headed.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone watch Luka Doncic's magnificent 3 pointer shot that won game4 vs Clippers?

Mark Cuban must be over the moon. YAY! Mavericks! Love, love, love Luka


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Anyone watch Luka Doncic's magnificent 3 pointer shot that won game4 vs Clippers?
> 
> Mark Cuban must be over the moon. YAY! Mavericks! Love, love, love Luka


I haven't watched a single NBA game this season.  I'm more of a San Antonio Spurs fan.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

Celtics fan here.  
But I missed so many seasons because t.v. wouldn't pull in certain channels that I don't even know who's playing anymore.


----------



## oldman (Aug 27, 2020)

I saw on TV that the playoffs were put on hold for some reason.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 27, 2020)

oldman said:


> I saw on TV that the playoffs were put on hold for some reason.


Players way of making a statement.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 28, 2020)

My friends and family are rooting for the Lakers n Clippers. I will miss their games vs Mavericks


----------



## 911 (Aug 28, 2020)

oldman said:


> I saw on TV that the playoffs were put on hold for some reason.


Yes, the playoffs were put on hold because the players are protesting the killing of Jacob Blake. Don’t ask me what one has to do with the other. I am fairly certain that by now, we have all agreed that police reform is needed desperately, so I guess from here on every time someone gets shot or dies, the pro sports teams will decide whether to play or protest.

Truthfully, I would have thought if these guys really wanted to make a “splash” with their protest, they should have done it the weekend when what? 7 little children were killed by guns, including a 1 y/o.


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2020)

911 said:


> Yes, the playoffs were put on hold because the players are protesting the killing of Jacob Blake. Don’t ask me what one has to do with the other. I am fairly certain that by now, we have all agreed that police reform is needed desperately, so I guess from here on every time someone gets shot or dies, the pro sports teams will decide whether to play or protest.
> 
> Truthfully, I would have thought if these guys really wanted to make a “splash” with their protest, they should have done it the weekend when what? 7 little children were killed by guns, including a 1 y/o.


As far as I’m concerned, they can stay on strike or whatever it is.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks for putting that here, 911 and Oldman...Not many are coming out to say what you guy's said....
I'm not happy with the USA....I'm a true patriot, though I'm terrified of what we are going through...
I'm old...I just feel very sorry for our kids....


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Thanks for putting that here, 911 and Oldman...Not many are coming out to say what you guy's said....
> I'm not happy with the USA....I'm a true patriot, though I'm terrified of what we are going through...
> I'm old...I just feel very sorry for our kids....


I am sorry for everyone that feels fear and have real concerns about their safety at this time in our lives. I heard our Pastor this morning speak and he referred to what is happening in our country right now as a revolution. The peaceful protesters are doing it the right way. The rioters that are looting and using violence to get their message out are evil. It’s not right that people have to live in fear in America. It’s a terrible time in our country, but if history has taught us anything, it’s that we will endure and survive and come back better and stronger than before, hopefully.


----------

